
Scientists discover way to make quantum states last 10k times longer - fallensatan
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-scientists-quantum-states-longer.html
======
ganzuul
"In tandem with the usual electromagnetic pulses used to control quantum
systems, the team applied an additional continuous alternating magnetic field.
By precisely tuning this field, the scientists could rapidly rotate the
electron spins and allow the system to "tune out" the rest of the noise."

It sounds a lot like stimulated emission/absorption.

